# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Emin Öölaşan, bir Haham

## iputisamo

Emin üölaşan, bir Haham torununun 79 yıl önce gördüğünü görmüşğ...Hasan Demir

Sayın Emin üölaşan''ın Hürriyet''teki köşesinde, "Belki dünyanın mizahı en bol ülkesiyiz ama yüzler gülmüyor. İnsanlar gergin, sıkıntılı. Hemen herkes dokunsan ağlayacak durumda" tespitini okuyunca, içimden, yazımıza başlık yaptığımız, "üölaşan bir Haham torununun insanların yüzünde 105 yıl önce gördüklerini görmüş" düşüncesi geçti. 

Gerçekten de insanların yüzlerinde bir "bıkkınlık" bir "mutsuzluk" bir "tatminsizlik" bir "acı" bir "burukluk" var. Ekseriyet sanki karnında bir sancı varmış gibi bir yüz ifadesiyle dolaşıyor metroda, dolmuşta, işyerinde, devlet dairesinde, sokaktağ İnanınız, insanlar evlerinde de aynı yüz ifadesiyle yaşamaktalarğ

Oysa hiç biri Edirne yahut Medine savunmasını yapan, üanakkale''de, o metrekareye 6 bin merminin isabet ettiği cennete giden yol olan cehennemde vatan savunması yapan veya Milli Mücadele''de, gizli aşikar 14 devlete karşı aç açık savaşan dedeleri kadar mahrumiyet ve sıkıntı içersinde değilğ

Ekseriyetinin otomobilleri, kaloriferli evleri, televizyonları, soğutucuları, sucukları, peynirleri, makyaj malzemeleri, marka gömlek ve takım elbiseleri var. Ama evet işte, usta gazeteci üölaşan''ın da tespit ettiği gibi, "İnsanlar gergin", "insanlar sıkıntılı" ve insanlar maalesef "dokunsan ağlayacak durumda".

Tuhaftır benzer, benzer ne kelime, tıpatıp aynı tespitler günümüzden 105 yıl önce 1900''de Lvov''da Yahudi bir ailenin çocuğu, matematik ve fizik uzmanı olan ve astronomiyle de ilgilenen Haham Cezernowitz''in torunu olarak dünyaya gelmiş bir Yahudi tarafından da, günümüzden tam 79 yıl önce, yani 1926 yılında Berlin metrosunda seyahat ederken yapılmış.

Haham torunu Yahudi, 1926 yılının sonbaharında Berlin metrosunda seyahat ederken birlikte yolculuk ettiği yüzlerin istisnasız hepsinin gizli bir acıyla kasılı olduğunu fark eder ve bunu bayan arkadaşı Elsa''ya da söyler.


Bayan Elsa''nın tespiti de ilginçtir:

"-Bir cehennem azabı çekiyorlar sanki" der ve ekler:

"- Acaba kendileri bunun farkındalar mı?"

Ya, işte böyleğ İsterseniz 1926'' yılında Berlin metrosunda 2005''te Emin üölaşan''ın Ankara''da yaşayan insanların yüzlerinde gördüğü acıyı gören Haham torununun geçmişini biraz daha deşelimğ 

O, ailesinin verdiği dini tahsil sayesinde 13 yaşına geldiğinde İbraniceyi su gibi okuyor ve bülbül gibi konuşuyordu. Tevrat, Mişna, Gemera, Talmud elinden düşmüyordu.

1914 yılında okuldan kaçarak Viyana ordusuna asker yazıldı.

Savaştan sonra Viyana üniversitesi''nde sanat tarihi ve felsefe okudu. 1920''de Viyana''yı terk etti Prag''a gitti, oradan Berlin''e geçti. 1922''de Kudüs''te oturan küçük dayısı Dorian''dan bir davet aldı, Karadeniz üzerinden İskenderiye''ye geçti, trene atlayıp Küdüs''e koştu. Kudüs''te Allemeine Zeitung''un Yakın Doğu Muhabiri oldu. Bir ara Kahire''ye geçti, 1923 yılında Kudüs''e geri döndü.

O bir Hahamın torunuydu, evet.

Kudüs''teydi, tamam.. Ama Siyonizmi gayri ahlaki buluyordu. Amman''a gitti. Orada bizim o meşhur Riza Tevfik''le tanıştı. İstanbul''a gitmek istedi, resmi evraklarını kaybedince, yaya olarak şam''a gitti.. Bursa, İstanbul, Sofya ve Belgrat üzerinden Frankfurt''a döndü. Sık sık Berlin''e gidiyordu. Bu gidiş gelişlerde, ileride kendisi ile evleneceği yüksek ve güçlü sezgilere sahip Elsa ile tanıştı.

İşte o Haham torunu Yahudi 1926 yılının sonbaharında Berlin Metrosu''nda Elsa ile seyahat ederken gördüğü yüzlerdeki derin ve gizli, Elsa''nın o, "Bir cehennem azabı çekiyorlar sanki" diye tarif ettiği acının sebebini, "insanların gerçeksiz, inançsız ve fasılasızca refah peşinde koşmalarına" bağlar. 

İşte asıl heyecan verici ve Sayın üölaşan''dan farklı bir sonuca doğru yol alan serüven Berlin metrosundaki bu tespitten sonra başlıyor. Haham torunu Yahudi, eve döndüğünde masasının üzerinde açık kalmış Mushaf''ı kapatıp kaldırmak için uzandığında gözü Tekasür suresine ilişir. İlişir ve Tekasür suresinin o gün metroda görüp yaşadıklarının bir yankısı olduğunu hayretle görür. Haham torunu Yahudi Tekasür suresini tekrar tekrar okur ve kesin olarak şu hükme varır:

"- Hayır, Kur''an''da konuşan Muhammed (s.av.) sesinden daha güçlü, daha yüksek ve bütün zamanları aşan bir sesğ"

Yani Kur''an öyle Hahamların, Papazların ve ateistlerin iftiraları gibi Hz.Muhammed''in yazdığı yahut söylediği bir kitap değil tam tersine Hz. Muhammd''in de dediği gibi Kur''an Allah''ın kitabıdırğ

O kişi, bu olaydan kısa bir süre sonra arkadaşı Elsa ile birlikte Müslüman olur.

O, artık Muhammed Esed''dirğ

Müslüman olduktan sonraki hikayesi uzundur. 1927 yılında eşi Elsa ve altı yaşındaki oğlu ile tekrar yollara düşer. Cidde''ye gider, Mekke''ye ulaşır, hacı olur. Pakistan''a gider Cinnah ve Muhammed İkbal''le tanışır. Medine''ye yerleşir, tarih ve tefsir çalışmalarına başlar. şeyh Sunisi ile tanışır.

Pakistan Dışişleri Bakanlığı Ortadoğu Dairesi Başkanı ve İslami Tecdit Kurumu üyesi olur. 1952 yılında Pakistan''ı Birleşmiş Milletler''de temsil etmek üzere New York''a giderğ 1992 yılında İspanya''da rahmeti rahmana kavuşur. 

şu anda elimde işte o Muhammet Esed''in, İşaret Yayınları arasında çıkan üç ciltlik "*Kura''an Mesajı*" isimli "meal-tefsiri" varğ

Ve insanların yüzleri Amerika''dan Asya''ya, Avrupa''dan Afrika''ya hala bir "acı çekiyormuş gibi" maalesefğ maalesefğ.

Daha da acı olanı, Müslüman yüzler de öyleğ

Demek ki bizler de *Tekasür suresinin*  ruhunu idrakten nasipsizizğ

Ne büyük bir talihsizliktir bu Ey Rabbim!... 

Not: Bu yazı elektronik posta adresime, sureti Hakk''tan görünerek, Kur''an''ın Hz. Muhammed''in sözü olduğuna dair zırvalar gönderen, boynunda haç taşıdıklarından emin olduğum o kişilere de bir cevaptır.

----------

